# Pipe and Drape Terminology. *POLL*



## gafftapegreenia (May 4, 2014)

What do you call this part of the Pipe & Drape baseplate assembly? If you use more than one term, please choose the term you use the most or prefer.


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2014)

If you can call something a nipple, you probably should. I don't think I have seen a base that has one up here pretty much ever. Most bases around my area look like this:


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 4, 2014)

Footer said:


> If you can call something a nipple, you probably should.




My reasoning on nipple was in a hardware store, a short section of pipe is sold as a nipple. I realize its usually threaded.

How does that base work? In both Atlanta and Chicago, I have never yet seen one like that.


----------



## cmckeeman (May 4, 2014)

Nipple first, Pin second, Pickle never.


----------



## Eboy87 (May 4, 2014)

Peg


----------



## len (May 4, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> My reasoning on nipple was in a hardware store, a short section of pipe is sold as a nipple. I realize its usually threaded.
> 
> How does that base work? In both Atlanta and Chicago, I have never yet seen one like that.



Me either, although I've never been to Atlanta other than to change planes.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 1, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> How does that base work? In both Atlanta and Chicago, I have never yet seen one like that.


 
As you can see the relation here, the bolt goes through the bottom of the base plate, screwing into the nipple. There are various positions that it can be inserted so that you can put the base plate closer to obstructions (walls).


----------



## TheLightmaster (Jun 1, 2014)

spigot


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 1, 2014)

ruinexplorer said:


> As you can see the relation here, the bolt goes through the bottom of the base plate, screwing into the nipple. There are various positions that it can be inserted so that you can put the base plate closer to obstructions (walls).



Yeah, I am intimately familiar with that kind. It was the style @Footer posted that I have never seen in my neck of the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 28, 2014)

I really is called a pin though.
Horizontal drape supports are often called "sliders"


----------



## cmckeeman (Jun 28, 2014)

In my neck of the woods you have a nipple that connects to the base, an upright goes over the nipple and then crossbars connect uprights and hold the drape. for me the term slider is to ambiguous, uprights slide too.


----------



## Lextech (Jun 28, 2014)

cmckeeman said:


> In my neck of the woods you have a nipple that connects to the base, an upright goes over the nipple and then crossbars connect uprights and hold the drape. for me the term slider is to ambiguous, uprights slide too.


This is what I have always used for terms.


----------

